
Missives of Appalling Idiocy and Envy Embarrassing to Behold - mellosouls
https://www.jordanbpeterson.com/political-correctness/the-missive/
======
foldr
Against my better judgment, I got a few paragraphs into this and came out
still with very little idea of what it was all about. You'd get more sense out
of The Green Book.

